# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  کدوم یکی از این دانشگاها ترازش بالاتره؟؟توروخداکمک

## zari.banoo

بچه ها ازاد کدوم شهر؟؟؟تصمم گرفتم روانشناسی بخونم
خوراسگان اصفهان
شهرکرد
اراک
همدان
غیر انتفاعی اشرفی اصفهان

----------


## zari.banoo

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------

